# Chopping a 20" prewar Schwinn



## momona (Jan 3, 2017)

Thinking about converting this in to a mini autocycle.... What do you guys think....

S/N: H11624

How upset would the schwinn gods be?


----------



## momona (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## momona (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 3, 2017)

the Schwinn gods would not be happy if you cut the frame. However if you can do it without any alterations that cant at some point be undone than go for it


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 3, 2017)

I know a guy with a torch...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> I know a guy with a torch...




Set him to work on those forks first!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ah, man... I like how it is right now as an early pig bike! What kind of modifications are you talking about?


----------



## momona (Jan 4, 2017)

Want to do something like markivpedalpusher's 20" bike...

But probably with a carved wooden tank...

Here's one of his build pics...


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 4, 2017)

The Aerocycle wouldn't have that middle bar, so are you chopping the frame? I was thinking of doing something similar with a prewar 20" bike I have, but i'm so busy with other projects. Sounds really cool!


----------



## beatcad (Jan 4, 2017)

cut it, chop it.  i say.
or.. sell it to someone that wants to restore it....good luck with that.
a lot of guys will say restore it, but i bet they wouldnt pony up the dough to do it.
the schwinn gods? nothing is sacred.....ok, a few things are, but not that.
skiptooth, rear facing dropouts, dogleg crank...yeah, maybe someone will give ya some decent money for it...if you find the right guy.
those are cool parts that you may never find again.
i say find a straight fork like an early ashtabula or something off an early BMX 20". and build it.
i've said it before, and i'll say it again...
stock sucks, and restoring is boring


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 6, 2017)

So, what will you be doing with the seat, seatpost and bars??


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 6, 2017)

I like it as is . interested in selling it?if so, what do you value it at?


----------



## momona (Jan 6, 2017)

Not interested in selling at the moment.  I was offered $500, but turned it down... Due to the fact that I know nothing of what this bike is worth. 

I originally only bought this bike to get the polo seat.  If anyone has this bike or knows more about it--- I'm all ears.  

I was told it was a schwinn built American flyer.  But I am unaware of this frame selling recently on the cabe, so don't know what the latest street price of this would be.   

Either way, having fun riding it for the time being... Hopefully someone can learn me up on it.  Would be awesome to see the same restored or original bike in this frame!!!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 8, 2017)

I think I paid 300 for this schwinn. I had the idea of making a tiny aerocycle too, but have not started that project. I'm not sure how much it is worth...


----------



## momona (Jan 8, 2017)

Our bikes almost look identical, but I don't have the dog ears on the drop outs...

Did yours come with a head badge? Do you know the year?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 8, 2017)

momona said:


> Not interested in selling at the moment.  I was offered $500, but turned it down... Due to the fact that I know nothing of what this bike is worth.
> 
> I originally only bought this bike to get the polo seat.  If anyone has this bike or knows more about it--- I'm all ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 8, 2017)

momona said:


> Our bikes almost look identical, but I don't have the dog ears on the drop outs...
> 
> Did yours come with a head badge? Do you know the year?




No badge on the bike, and didn't take the crank out to determine the year.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 8, 2017)

I found these fenders on feebay, but I don't know anything about them.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...876097?hash=item361030ee01:g:OFUAAOSwLF1X69XH


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 9, 2017)

Here is a 20" Aerocycle from last years Shiny Side Up Bicycle Show in San Jose Ca


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 9, 2017)

That's one of the best 20" Aero versions I've ever seen, more pics, owner?


----------



## momona (Jan 9, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> That's one of the best 20" Aero versions I've ever seen, more pics, owner?




Did you fabricate the tank on your bike?


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 9, 2017)

This bike originally came from Jafco...Jim in Stockton....Ernie purchased the bike and finished it.

I only know Ernie from the bike shows and local Bay Area swap meets. I'm sure that Jim and Chris (Slick) can get a hold of Ernie.

Ernie is very proud of this bike...when we saw this at the show, he couldn't help himself explaining every detail in keeping all of the parts to a 20" scale. The chain guard was one of the parts that he modified in keeping with this theme...

Here is the original post were I posted it earlier in 2016

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sh...w-july-24th-in-san-jose-ca.93601/#post-602436


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for posting - what a great bike!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think Momona was asking about Mark's Autocycle tank. I think I accidentally steered this post towards Aerocycles.


----------



## momona (Jan 29, 2017)

I pulled the crank.  Reads H 503.... I guess that puts me in the 40s, right?


----------

